# PPPoE problem

## garnie

Sitting here and are trying to install my new laptop  :Smile: 

I used "adsl-setup" on the live cd and it worked just fine

so i booted up and did the adsl-setup and start but i get TIMED OUT all the time

in my /etc/conf.d/net i have the "Config_eth0=("adsl")

and at startup it finds my network card and defines as eth0

emerge rp-pppoe and took the pppoe when i compiled the kernel

so i can't really understand whats wrong . . but perhaps some of you can  :Smile:  ?

//garnie

----------

## jdaugherty

What type of modem are you using?  Some of those modems can act as a mini switch and try to hand out an IP based off of dhcp.  I know this isn't the best solution, but if you don't mind letting the modem handle the dialing, I'd do it this way.  You'd just need to set the interface to dhcp.  Then take a web browser and go to to the modem's address (it varies per manurfacturer) and change the modem to bridged ethernet (note, i might have this term backwards, i can never remember).  This will allow your modem to handle the dialing.  

As far as a direct solution to your problem, I'm not sure I can help you =(

----------

## garnie

Well the most weird part is that its working flawless on the live cd (on amd64 btw) where i just ran adsl-setup and defined what was needed and it worked. been working with this for hours so i am pretty lost in whats happening :/

----------

## JC99

For you kernel config you should have the following...

Device Drivers -> Networking support ->

<*>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                   

 [*]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)               

 [ ]     PPP filtering                                  

<*>     PPP support for async serial ports                    

< >     PPP support for sync tty ports                        

< >     PPP Deflate compression                               

< >     PPP BSD-Compress compression                   

<*>     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

----------

## garnie

missed the

<*> PPP support for async serial ports 

option . . compiling now . .

----------

## garnie

its did not help a thing  :Sad:  its still not working

----------

## garnie

I tried to unemerge the rp-pppoe package and installing it again . . i dubble checked my adsl-setup conf, but it still does not work,

----------

## Cintra

Hei garnie

My .config looks like this:

```
CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y
```

and lsmod gives:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             7552  0

ppp_async               8704  1

ppp_generic            24084  6 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6144  1 ppp_generic

crc_ccitt               1920  1 ppp_async

```

Mvh

----------

## NStorm

I had exactly the same problem, but setting kernel options to this:

```

Device Drivers -> Networking support -> 

<*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support 

[*] PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ] PPP filtering 

<*> PPP support for async serial ports 

< > PPP support for sync tty ports 

<*> PPP Deflate compression 

<*> PPP BSD-Compress compression 

<*> PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Did the trick. So you must have configured your network interface wrong. I use this in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

iface_eth0 "0.0.0.0 up"

```

Then

```

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

then (if you don't want to reboot to test)

```

ifconfig eth0 up

adsl-start (providing you are already configured it with adsl-setup)

```

----------

